# Jayhawk



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like no one from RTF is at Jayhawk this weekend?


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

All I know is that 38 are back to the 2nd in the open.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to second series in the open:
1,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,16,25,28,29,31,32,34,35,37,39,40,43,46,47,49,50,53,55,56,57,59,60,62,64,66,68,69,70,71,72


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Any news on the Am?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual placements:
1st-15 Woody and Jerry Kapral
2nd-19 Frankie and Kenny Trott
3rd-7 Sparky and Brice Romero
4th-5 Haley and Kenny Trott
RJ-14
J-2,4


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derby running the 2nd test, 9 of the 12 starters back is what I heard.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Qual placements:
> 1st-15 Woody and Jerry Kapral
> 2nd-19 Frankie and Kenny Trott
> 3rd-7 Sparky and Brice Romero
> ...


Way to go Woody and Jerry! All the hard work has paid off!

Aaron


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

last report I got was there were 25 back to the 3rd in the open.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Got text message from Bart Peterson
13 back for 4th in Open
Bart has Daisy and Truman Tucker

Got text message from Larry Morgan
35 back for 2nd in Am
Larry has Bodee and DJ

No information on specific numbers for Open or Am


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

8 back for the 4th in the derby


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> 8 back for the 4th in the derby


 
Any idea on who?

thx


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to the 4th:
4,5,7,9,29,40,46,55,56,60,62,68,72


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derdy, what I know,1st- Eckett ?
2nd- Joe Obrien OH and Kate
3rd- Gary Gallaway OH and Kizzy

*BIG congrats to Joe and Gary!*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open
1. Eckett Zoom
2. Eckett Lucy
3. Peterson Daisy
4. Peterson Truman
do not know jams


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thirteen back for 4th in am. Do not know numbers. Larry Morgan has DJ back


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Jerry Kapral and Woody on the Q win!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Derdy, what I know,1st- Eckitt ?
> 2nd- Joe Obrien OH and Kate
> 3rd- Gary Gallaway OH and Kizzy
> 
> *BIG congrats to Joe and Gary!*


Mike Enmon's Issac won the Derby. Congratulations Mike.


----------



## Jay H. Miller (Feb 28, 2005)

Way to go Gary and Kizzy!


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Way to go Joe. Congratulations on a 2nd in the Derby!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Dan Hurst got RJ with Abbey in the Open.

Way to go Joe and Kate for getting a second in a very tough Derby.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

What a great weekend for BLK H20!!

Way to go Mike and Kari on the win with Isaac and WELCOME TO THE DERBY LIST!  Joe, great job on the second for Miss Big Nose Kate too!! 

Also huge congrats to the Carlisle's on the OPEN WIN and AM SECOND with Zoom!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

What are the Am results? Anyone know??


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur results:
1st-Pogo with Martha Russell
2nd-Zoom with Jim Carlisle
3rd-Sinner with Max Morton
4th-Prime with Barb Howard

I don't know JAMS.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, that Pogo dog is something else. 2 Amateur Wins, 1 Open Win and an Open 3rd in the last six trials in 2010. Very impressive.

Congratulations.

And a shout out to Dan Hurst on the RJ with Abby in the Open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pogo.


----------

